# Overclocking Issue?



## diabolicdude (Aug 3, 2008)

Hi every1.

i want to overclock my PC but i cant do it.I tried some overclocking guide sbut they were of no help.....

I have a Vintron MotherBoard with Award Bios and a Pentium-3

PLease Help

Thnks in advance


----------



## amitash (Aug 3, 2008)

first of all does ur mobo even support overclocking?? And can u pls give a link to this guide ur using...and what do u mean "i want to overclock my PC but i cant do it" what exactly did u try to do??need more info to answer ur question


----------



## diabolicdude (Aug 7, 2008)

I tried to increase the clock speed of my mobo .........

How can i find out if my motherboard supports overclocking???


----------



## IronManForever (Aug 8, 2008)

Mobo's clock speed? Do you mean that it's FSB that you are increasing? Or do you mean that you are increasing chipset voltage? Be more clear please so that we can help. Cause you should actually be overclocking your Processor rather than your Mobo.

It would be helpful if you tell us which chipset you use.


----------



## Sooraj_digit (Aug 8, 2008)

here' how you can overclock:


1:increase the FSB frequency rating of your CPU by 10% of stock speed and if it is stable under bearable heat dissipation <60C, then you just overclocked your CPU.


2: Or just see, there must be a multiplier right beside the FSB rating incerase it by 1-2 units.

BUT if not of these options are editable then you cant overclock except by increasing CPU voltages(VERY-VERY RISKY).


----------

